# STOLEN GEAR Colorado Springs, please help me locate this dear gear!



## pidgeonkat (Jul 10, 2015)

My gear was stolen from my house in downtown Colorado Springs. 
Please keep an eye out on the river and the interwebs for gear that matches the following description:
1) Black and Red LL Remix 59, lime green NRS sticker on bow.
2) Red WRSI helmet, YAB sticker on back
3) Black Werner Sherpa Paddle, skinny shaft
4) Faded purple astral jacket, 2013 model
5) Immersion Research J-Lo bungee spray skirt


----------

